# Advice on placement agencies/ companies



## amir01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi - My name is Amir and I'm currently in the U.S. Prior to moving to U.S. 15 years ago, I lived in Abu Dhabi & Dubai. Thinking of moving back to the Middle East in general and U.A.E in particular. It seems like alot of things have changed. Therefore, want to seek help through this forum for guidance and advice on steps I should be taking for this.

I'm currently a Chief Risk Officer for a major U.S. bank and have over 15 years of banking experience. 

Your help/ guidance will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why not see if you can get a transfer with the bank you are with?


----------



## amir01 (Dec 27, 2011)

I work for JP Morgan Chase but they currently dont have a presence in the Middle East.


----------



## nathunt (May 5, 2012)

Try banks in Kuwait; they are looking for people always. Once you you get a job there, you can start looking for something better. Just get your foot in the door

Good luck


----------

